# AF when on Estradiol patches



## kaza1000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Can you provide advice on the following?:
I was on 2 Evopad 100 patches (6.4mg Estradiol) for 19 days, a day before egg collection I had an AF/menstruation. Can you explain why this happened?

The clinic has now suggested for my next cycle to take Synerol in addition to the patches. Is this an appropriate action?

Thank you in advance for any advice/thoughts

K


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kazza,

Sorry I don't know enough about the protocols you are on to say whether this is right for you or not. I would discuss this directly with your clinic.

In relation to the drugs then using artifical hormones will disrupt your natural cycle and AF is often mucked up. Generally giving drugs to shut down your own system (downreg) you would expect a bleed to occur within a couple of weeks before starting stimms. I can only assume that clinic are suggesting adding in Synarel to ensure your system shuts down sooner and hopefully AF will appear well before EC.

Best wishes for treatment  
Maz x


----------

